

Stuxnet: It's the real thing, baby - bootload
http://ricks.foreignpolicy.com/posts/2010/12/07/stuxnet_its_the_real_thing_baby

======
bootload
_"... Given the inside knowledge that Stuxnet’s creators required, it seems
quite likely that the moment they would want it to kick into action — assuming
that Bushehr was the intended target — would be a moment at which a
catastrophic system failure could be attributed to a flaw in the facility’s
construction, design or operation ..."_ ~
[http://warincontext.org/2010/09/26/iran-confirms-stuxnet-
fou...](http://warincontext.org/2010/09/26/iran-confirms-stuxnet-found-at-
bushehr-nuclear-power-plant/)

------
oogali
Renders like crap in Safari.

